# OTG sur Ipad Mini ?



## osmoze30 (30 Mars 2013)

Bonjour bonjour!!

Ma présentation

Je me suis inscrit ici pour une raison assez simple: ma femme s'est récemment acheté le Xperia Z, et n'en étant pas totalement satisfaite, elle s'est dit "merde, je le revends, et je me prends un Lumia 800 rose et un ipad mini avec l'argent"!!

Très bonne idée!! Mais elle ne sait pas spécialement s'en servir et n'aime pas non plus les forums... Donc je viens ici en son nom pour l'aider après! Et voila sa première question!!

Avec son budget, elle n'a pu prendre qu'un iPad mini 16gigas. Le coté mini c'est pas grave c'est ce qu'elle voulait, 8pouces c'est la taille idéal pour elle (et je suis d'accord, 7 c'est trop petit, 10 trop grand, 8 parfait... ^^). Donc maintenant qu'elle a son iPad Mini, elle me dit: mais je peux mettre des films, de la musique, et des jeux dessus non? 

Euh... à un moment donnée, va falloir choisir!! Mais moi, utilisateur android que je suis, je me suis dit que comme il existe maintenant des câbles otg pour nos chers smartphones et tablettes Android, il existe surement la même chose pour la pomme? Ce qui nous permettrai de brancher une clé USB 16 ou 32 gigas pour augmenté la mémoire en cas de besoin?

Donc voila ma question, est ce qu'il est possible de brancher un OTG sur cet iPad Mini? Si oui, comment ça marche? Avez vous des conseils à me donner ? Un câble de bonne qualité? Une appli pour faire fonctionner le tout? Et tout cela sans perdre la garantie si possible! 

Par avance, merci beaucoup !!! 

PS: j'ai fais une recherche mais avec le mot clé otg je n'ai rien trouvé...

[Mode maso ON]: pour un fan d'Android, vous pouvez bien faire ça? [Mode maso: OFF]


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Mars 2013)

osmoze30 a dit:


> Bonjour bonjour!!
> 
> Ma présentation
> 
> ...



Wellcome !

Alors :
1. Aucun commentaire facile qui serait de toute façon modéré. Je me contente d'un smiley   Ce qu'on peut écrire sans y penser (mais est-ce sûr ?), des fois...

2. C'est quoi un câble OTG ? :rose:
De toute façon, ça fait bien longtemps qu'on ne peut plus brancher de clé USB sur un iPad. Apple y a veillé... Même avec le Jailbreak, je crois que c'est plus possible.
Tu ne peux lire que des vidéos stockées dans la bête ou en streaming à partir de ton ordinateur ou d'un serveur upnp (avec les applications adéquates). Désolé pour ton épouse ; c'est certain que 16 Go pour cette utilisation, ça fait léger, et que c'est bien frustrant.

3. Voui, on peut répondre même à fan d'Androïd.


----------



## osmoze30 (31 Mars 2013)

Salut,

Déjà merci pour ta réponse!! 

1. On parles bien sur de tablettes non? 

2. Un OTG c'est ça: Un modèle pour micro usb. Elle pourra quand même au moins utiliser son Lumia comme hot spot wifi? 
C'est étrange quand même que lorsque les autres constructeurs permette l'utilisation de ce type de cable pour augmenter la mémoire, Apple le bloque... mais bon, pas de troll promis. ^^ 

3. Ouf... j'ai eu peur!!! ^^


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Mars 2013)

osmoze30 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> C'est étrange quand même que lorsque les autres constructeurs permette l'utilisation de ce type de cable pour augmenter la mémoire, Apple le bloque... mais bon, pas de troll promis.



Sans troller, tu peux dire que c'est nul et mesquin ; en tout cas c'est mon avis. Je n'y vois aucune autre justification que commerciale.
Mais bon, l'iPad a tellement d'autres atouts...


----------



## osmoze30 (3 Avril 2013)

Effectivement sans troller j'aurai pu le dire, en plus je le penses... Mais je veux pas que ça soit pris pour du troll justement.

Effectivement l'iPad a d'autres atouts, mais bon, du coup elle a pas pris de films. En même temps on a essayer, c'est vrai que c'est pas super confortable de regarder un film en tenant le bidule, donc pas de regret. L'utilisation pour elle sera donc partage de connexion avec son Lumia (quel interet d'ailleurs d'une version 3G quand tous les smartphones font le partage de connexion?), un peu de jeu, d'internet...

Donc au final pasde regret, à 280&#8364; le 16G sous film plastique avec facture carrouf, c'est top! ^^


----------

